# Can I Generate Enough Energy/power.....



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Can I generate enough energy/power with a 27" draw to kill rabbits at 30' and closer ?

I'm getting pretty consistent shooting, for me, ( 7 out of 10 ) and would like to hunt some rabbits with the SS this Fall/Winter. However, I am concerned that with a 27" draw I may not generate energy/power to kill humanely. I haven't got a chrony but have reviewed many posts of tests, but most are over 27".

What do you feel would be the minimum FPS required for taking such game ?

What are your thoughts on this subject.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

that draw should be adequate, it all goes back to the basics, the right bands or tubes, best length for performance, match ammo to bands, more consistency in the shooting 7 out of 10 is questionable, patience. if you have any doubts, than maybe try partial of full butterfly. a big part of hunting/target shooting is confidence, so any weakness you feel you might have find a way to become comfortable, look at my contest for power shooting
"Put Up or Shut up", some excellent examples of really impressive shooters there!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

A member on here named Philly draws that short and has taken plenty of game. You might look through his content to find his setup.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

M_J said:


> A member on here named Philly draws that short and has taken plenty of game. You might look through his content to find his setup.


Thanks MJ...I checked it out and found some useful info that I was looking for.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

you'll be fine. just practice, practice, practice. and use lead or steel.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that will be a fine draw as long as the bands are the right length and you are using the right ammo for the bands. i have always found that having a lot of speed is good but being able to hit the right place on the animal is even better.


----------

